# Hibiscus pics



## Tim/Robin (Sep 30, 2008)

No one can compete with Terry's pictures (they're the best Terry!) but we will still share. We took a couple today of the 2nd flower our "fantasy charm" hibiscus has produced. The plant is still short but it makes huge flowers already (about 8-9 inches across). The plant was purchased purely for the enjoyment of the tortoises.


----------



## Isa (Sep 30, 2008)

Very nice pictures Tim/Robin

The flower is so big and so beautiful  I really like the last pic, what a feast, lucky tort...


----------



## tortoise lover (Oct 1, 2008)

What a lovely flower, i have just purchased a white flowered hibiscus but that one is a stunning colour


----------



## terryo (Oct 1, 2008)

Wow! It looks like something from outta space. It's beautiful.


----------



## Crazy1 (Oct 2, 2008)

Your "fantasy charm" hibiscus is lovely but not just 'purely for the enjoyment of the tortoises.' Now all of us here on TFO can enjoy it too.


----------

